# Value of owning a work stand?



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I am a weekend tinkerer and between the wife and I, we own 4 bikes.

I was thinking of buying a work stand to hold the bikes when washing them, cleaning and lubricating the chain, etc.. I am not proficient enough to adjust the derailleur but would like to have a work stand for stuff I can do and or learn to do.

Is the work stand a waste based on my intended use?


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I don't know. Can you afford it? What are you doing now?

I've never owned a work stand. For the last five years, I've always kept some bikes on a rack that leans against the wall. I can adjust the height of the hooks on the rack. I use work stands on occasion, when I'm using a professional shop space usually. They're nice. It's nice that the bike doesn't move around.

Anyway, for me, a work stand isn't enough better than my rack for me to go out and spend money on one.

If you haven't already bumped into the Park Tool web site, I highly recommend it. IMHO, all mountain bikers should understand their drivetrains and the bike's systems well enough to fix things and get out of the woods should something fail off-road. (Which never happens, of course. :skep: )


----------



## gmats (Apr 15, 2005)

No, the work stand is an amazing tool which is incredibly handy. You will find other uses for the stand as your experience grows. If you can afford one, get it. If you can't afford one, there are many threads in the tooltime section on building them. While sometimes not so elegant, they are still useful and often work great.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes, I can afford one and think it would be good when washing the bikes or cleaning the chain and cassette. I would just drag the stand onto a level spot in the yard to was the bikes and lube the chains. Biggest advantage is to have the rear wheel off the ground when lubricating the chain.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

OK, so get it. At worst, you lose some money that you can afford to lose, and you might find you have a better work process with its help.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

I use an old trainer for a work stand that someone gave me a long time ago. It's the kind that you take the front wheel off to put it in. And it allows me to spin the rear wheel. I like it because the bike doesn't wiggle all over the place when you work on it like an ordinary stand.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

If you've looked around on threads about repair stands on mtbr, you'll find a lot of the same thing; people saying how working on your bike turns into something fun with a repair stand. I don't think I'll ever go back to not using a stand. Once you find that you're able to do more with the bike secure and elevated, you'll want to learn how to do more. While you'll likely be spending more money on additional tools, you'll be saving money by not paying a shop to do your tune ups, cable changes, whatever it is you're doing. I say if you've got the money, do it. A portable/foldable repair stand is great...it's surprisingly nice to work outside in the sun some days


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

I had one for a while. I dont now. I dont really miss it or anything. 

It was nice to work on, but I have 2 bikes that get tuned up twice a season. It just didnt see that much use. I do everything from wheel building to full suspension rebuilds. My wheelbuilding stand however, I couldnt live without!


----------



## btrutta (Oct 18, 2005)

Definitely worth it, it will also allow you to learn how to do a lot more maintenance on your bikes as well.


----------



## needajob (Oct 19, 2012)

I recently got back into mountain biking last year in September. Soon after I bought a stand, Zinn & the Art of Mountain Bike Maintenance book and a inexpensive set of bike tools. Best money I have spent in a long time. I have since learned how to put a bike together and adjust everything I need to. It is a hobby in itself and I have saved a ton of money doing my own repairs and bike builds. The bad thing is that I keep tinkering and upgrading parts and bikes. I still support the LBS and they are helpful with advice when needed.


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

btrutta said:


> Definitely worth it, it will also allow you to learn how to do a lot more maintenance on your bikes as well.


Theres nothing you can do on a stand that you cant do otherwise. It makes working more ergonomic, but thats it. Dont buy one expecting to expand your skills!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Yeah, many people have posted great info on a simple subject and I think the bottom line is the work stand is a big convenience. One could do without it but it does make things easier so I think my drivetrain would benefit from having one.

Pretty funny reply reply from Andrw..., you will be losing money you can afford to lose!
Unfortunately, I do have toys/tools that I do not use that often, but when I do, I love the fact that I have them.


----------



## btrutta (Oct 18, 2005)

No, won't expand your skills. It will make learning much easier though. PITA swapping cranks, adjusting deraileurs and brakes, swapping chains, swapping tires, rebuilding forks...it makes doing a lot of maintenance a heluva lot easier having the ability to hold the bike in a fixed position. but ymmv.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

No bad thing about tinkering and spending money on parts, it is a healthy sport/hobby. Better than spending the afternoon in a bar or wasting in another way!


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

rickcin said:


> I am not proficient enough to adjust the derailleur but would like to have a work stand for stuff I can do and or learn to do.


Rickcin, 
You absolutely can learn how to do these things, and once you understand how they work, it is super simple to adjust!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

nov0798 said:


> Rickcin,
> You absolutely can learn how to do these things, and once you understand how they work, it is super simple to adjust!


You know what, I like your attitude, just about everything boils down to attitude and desire, not intelligence. I hope to learn, thanks for your input.


----------



## husonfirst (Feb 2, 2009)

It makes working on your bike easier. Being a tinkerer, you will probably start to do more maintenance work yourself rather than taking it to the shop. You don't need one but I believe in using the right tool for the job.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 10, 2004)

I debated buying a workstand, but ultimately I screwed a couple eye screws into the ceiling and I hang my bikes using motorcycle Ancra tiedowns. It allows me to raise/lower the bike easily depending on what part of the bike I'm working on. I can also hang it by one area to get it at a severe angle. Much simpler/cheaper than a workstand.









AM.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Very clever and I assume it works well but the bike will swing back and forth when working on it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The rack I use shares that disadvantage.

My feeling is that having the bike at a good height gets me most of the way "there" on what I get from a real work stand. I'm nervous reefing on anything on my bike and trusting a work stand to hold it steady. So I'd have a hand on the bike in that circumstance anyway.


----------



## Attacking Mid (Dec 10, 2004)

I haven't had much of an issue with it swinging. As the poster before me said, when using any significant leverage, I tend to hold the bike to keep it from moving. A stand would certainly be better, but I always seem to have something better to spend $150 on!

AM.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a Feedback Sports stand that I love. Setting up a drivetrain becomes easy when you're not wrestling the bike around on the floor. 

Check Ebay. I have the Pro, which I've seen on there for 149. They make a sport model that has a simpler clamp system that's even less expensive.


----------



## bad andy (Feb 21, 2006)

Buy it. Sounds like you want to already. It's convenient to have a stand, and it sounds like you will definitely be using it, for whatever reason or another. 

I use one that folds up (if needed, though mine is always out) so transporting/moving it around is easy.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> The rack I use shares that disadvantage.
> 
> My feeling is that having the bike at a good height gets me most of the way "there" on what I get from a real work stand. I'm nervous reefing on anything on my bike and trusting a work stand to hold it steady. So I'd have a hand on the bike in that circumstance anyway.


Thinking of getting the Feedback Sports Pro Elite stand and just want to get the bike in the air to sit on a stool to service, clean & lube the drivetrain and crank.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

rickcin said:


> Thinking of getting the Feedback Sports Pro Elite stand and just want to get the bike in the air to sit on a stool to service, clean & lube the drivetrain and crank.


Good choice. I don't think you'll ever go back to working on a bike without one :thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I can work on my bikes without one, and have used everything from hooks in the ceiling to straps to floor display stands to car trunk racks for bike repairs. However, having the stand makes things so much easier. Having spent nearly 20 years wrenching in shops back in the day, I appreciate the difference having a good stand makes. 

My Ultimate stand (predecessor to the Feedback) can be folded and stored in the corner of the garage if need be. Because of the compact size of my stand, I have been able to take it along on bike road trips and use it in hotels, parking lots, at trail heads, in camp grounds, etc. The adjustable height and rotation allows for the adjustability needed for just about any repair I can think of.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

sgltrak said:


> I can work on my bikes without one, and have used everything from hooks in the ceiling to straps to floor display stands to car trunk racks for bike repairs. However, having the stand makes things so much easier. Having spent nearly 20 years wrenching in shops back in the day, I appreciate the difference having a good stand makes.
> 
> My Ultimate stand (predecessor to the Feedback) can be folded and stored in the corner of the garage if need be. Because of the compact size of my stand, I have been able to take it along on bike road trips and use it in hotels, parking lots, at trail heads, in camp grounds, etc. The adjustable height and rotation allows for the adjustability needed for just about any repair I can think of.


I love toys and having the right tool for the job and although it might be a tad bit of over kill, at least for my skill set, I am going to go with the stand.

Luck you, living in Colorado, I have been there several times and absolutely love that place, especially the Boulder area. Not saying much though, how could a person not like it there!


----------



## Irongrave (Mar 16, 2012)

After changing the front fork on my fiancee's bike on a ******* engineered stand (saw horse and a trunk bike rack) I plan on investing in a real stand it would just make life a little easier.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Sport-Mechanic Work Stand <--- Thats the one i have and its is great ! Easy to store away , move around, and the adjustments i can make on it . I was able to work on my downhill bike to any other bike , its sturdy, and gets the job done. Its makes everything that much easier . I dismantle my whole bike , drag it out with just the frame only , and give it the ultimate wash  . Super easy to do any type of repairs and tune ups , and it sure as hell beats not having a stand . Just buy one , you wont regret it .


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

Once you own a stand, you'll wonder how you lived without one, as they make building, working on, and maintaining a bike much easier. They are also great for holding motorcycle forks for maintenance/rebuilds.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

aedubber said:


> Sport-Mechanic Work Stand <--- Thats the one i have and its is great ! Easy to store away , move around, and the adjustments i can make on it . I was able to work on my downhill bike to any other bike , its sturdy, and gets the job done. Its makes everything that much easier . I dismantle my whole bike , drag it out with just the frame only , and give it the ultimate wash  . Super easy to do any type of repairs and tune ups , and it sure as hell beats not having a stand . Just buy one , you wont regret it .


That's the stand the I have. If I were to buy another stand I'd opt to spend a few more $ on the Pro Elite.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

bvibert,

Yes, I have decided to go with the Pro Elite, thanks for your input and I love your avatar, very cool!


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

workstand = awesome and better functioning bicycles


----------



## dirtdan (Jun 27, 2011)

aedubber said:


> Sport-Mechanic Work Stand <--- Thats the one i have and its is great ! Easy to store away , move around, and the adjustments i can make on it . I was able to work on my downhill bike to any other bike , its sturdy, and gets the job done. Its makes everything that much easier . I dismantle my whole bike , drag it out with just the frame only , and give it the ultimate wash  . Super easy to do any type of repairs and tune ups , and it sure as hell beats not having a stand . Just buy one , you wont regret it .


I too have this one. Highly recommended.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

rickcin said:


> bvibert,
> 
> Yes, I have decided to go with the Pro Elite, thanks for your input and I love your avatar, very cool!


Thanks, I don't remember where that came from, but it seems to fit me..

Good choice on the stand. Let us know how you like it!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

Yes I will!!


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Yes they are worth the money......I have 2.

If you work on your own bikes they are irreplaceable.

Getting the bike off the ground to lube the chain, adjust brakes, etc.......beat squatting down or bending over.


----------



## Mitch1171 (Jan 21, 2009)

Check this out! Not sure how good it is but I might grab one of these. Plus it folds up and has a bag.

Everhold Bicycle Work Stand With Handlebar Stabilizer and Magnetic Tool Tray


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

Mitch1171 said:


> Check this out! Not sure how good it is but I might grab one of these. Plus it folds up and has a bag.
> 
> Everhold Bicycle Work Stand With Handlebar Stabilizer and Magnetic Tool Tray


For the record, don't ever clamp a frame tube like they show in the pictures. Clamp the seatpost.


----------



## Mitch1171 (Jan 21, 2009)

True dat!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

That is the first thing I noticed, never clamp to a tube. Perhaps the stand is not stable with an eccentric (off center) load.

Hard to imagine it could be a decent work stand when considering the price.


----------



## Mitch1171 (Jan 21, 2009)

Rough times saw this when I was hunting for mine! I got a feedback stand off nashbar for $199 it works great.

Feedback Sports Pro-Classic Repair Stand - Workstands


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I am old school, I like to to jump in after something has been around for a while, proven, tested, with good reviews. 

Just my opinion and the way I roll.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Mitch1171 said:


> Check this out! Not sure how good it is but I might grab one of these. Plus it folds up and has a bag.
> 
> Everhold Bicycle Work Stand With Handlebar Stabilizer and Magnetic Tool Tray


Looks kinda cheap ... Get what you pay for .


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

rickcin said:


> I am old school, I like to to jump in after something has been around for a while, proven, tested, with good reviews.
> 
> Just my opinion and the way I roll.


Maybe your rollin' in the wrong direction! Lol!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Mitch1171 said:


> Check this out! Not sure how good it is but I might grab one of these. Plus it folds up and has a bag.
> 
> Everhold Bicycle Work Stand With Handlebar Stabilizer and Magnetic Tool Tray


If you do, let us know.

I gotta say, it looks like a lot of plastic for something that needs to be stiff and carry a load...


----------



## Mitch1171 (Jan 21, 2009)

LOL I thought to myself if I put my enduro on that it will break in half. I posted it because it sounded like someine was looking for a cheap work stand. Thats what I posted! LOL


----------



## KevinGT (Dec 25, 2012)

I've been in and out of cycling since the late 80s. I've purchased quite a few things I regretted. But there is only one thing I never purchased that I have always regretted not purchasing: a repair stand.

I've used all the tricks...everything from straps hanging from the basement ceiling to hooking the saddle on a workbench. Nothing beats a repair stand for even the simplest repairs. I'm buying a new bike and won't put the first part on before I buy a workstand.

In addition to all the advantages listed in this thread, an indirect advantage is that having a stand will make you more likely to maintain your bike. A repair stand makes even the simplest repairs easier and more enjoyable so you'll do them more often. That's better for your bike, better for improving your wrenching skill, and saves money in the long run.

I've got a loose hanger bolt on my old bike right now but I have to remove the rear wheel to tighten it. Without a stand, this simple repair is a pain in the neck.

The reason I have a loose hanger bolt? Because the last time I took the rear wheel off, I didn't have a stand and hooked the saddle on a bench to hold the bike up while I removed the wheel. The bike slipped and fell off, bending the hanger when it hit. I replaced it with a new one ($25 later) and now the screw is loose because supporting the bike with the rear wheel off is a pain.

I'm getting a stand this weekend!


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I have a Feedback Sports repair stand. Just the other day I needed to replace bushings on my Float shock, but I don't have a press or vise. Well, the clamp on the stand is designed like a vise. I just used the appropriate sized sockets and pressed them out with the clamp head. Worked great.


----------



## morkys (Jul 27, 2005)

A bicycle stand was one of the first things I bought in terms of bicycle repair tools. Back then I had just converted from skateboarding to mountain biking, and having had previously gone from bmx to skate boarding, I was already aware of the work that I can do on my own bicycle instead of sending it to a repair shop. In fact, I was working in a bicycle store back then doing tune-ups and repairs, and I just loved how easy it was to place the bicycle in a stand and it was solidly up in the air. You can walk 360 around the bicycle as long as you have space. You can use the stand indoors in winter, or outdoors in other seasons. I also like that you can place often used tools on the tray that you can have attached to the centre of the bicycle stand. For me, it's paid for itself many times over.


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

This is the one I got. Aluminum Cycle Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Stand

I just started my bike build so I don't have much feedback on it yet. But it seems solid and I like it because it folds up nice and neat.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

hidperf said:


> This is the one I got. Aluminum Cycle Pro Mechanic Bicycle Repair Stand
> 
> I just started my bike build so I don't have much feedback on it yet. But it seems solid and I like it because it folds up nice and neat.


That's pretty steep, ten grand for that stand... You coulda bought a whole crapload of frames and parts had you bought a 200 dollar stand.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

NYrr496 said:


> That's pretty steep, ten grand for that stand... You coulda bought a whole crapload of frames and parts had you bought a 200 dollar stand.


Must be the Magnetic Tool Plate that makes it worth so much...


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> That's pretty steep, ten grand for that stand... You coulda bought a whole crapload of frames and parts had you bought a 200 dollar stand.





bvibert said:


> Must be the Magnetic Tool Plate that makes it worth so much...


I have no idea why it's $10k now. It was only $90 when I bought it.

Maybe I should put it up for sale and make a profit on it?


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I also thought the $9.999K was a little pricey for a work stand so I went for the Feedback Sports Pro Elite for $219. delivered!


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

I just received the Feedback Sports Pro Elite from Jenson USA and only had a few minutes to check out the stand. It seems like real quality and it supports my FS 21 inch Trek like a dream, super sturdy with my heaviest bike and the clamping area only measures 3 inches. Very happy to about that since I will not have to extend my seat posts when placing the bike in the stand.


----------



## tim_from_PA (Dec 17, 2012)

I'm too looking for a stand I can use for occasional work and cleaning my bike, i was thinking of getting the feedback sport mechanic stand, but then I stumbled on a used part tool PCS-4-1 for $150.

Is that too much stand for basic home use? and would I like the portability of the feedback more than the sturdier park tool?


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

The Pro Elite is really well made and sturdy since it holds my heavy FS mtn bike without any flex or balance issues. Is it overkill, perhaps but why not. Rather pay a little more and have a good solid stand that will last. I paid $219 from Jenson USA.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

tim_from_PA said:


> I'm too looking for a stand I can use for occasional work and cleaning my bike, i was thinking of getting the feedback sport mechanic stand, but then I stumbled on a used part tool PCS-4-1 for $150.
> 
> Is that too much stand for basic home use? and would I like the portability of the feedback more than the sturdier park tool?


I think the Feedback stand is sturdier than the Park. 
Check Ebay. You can get the better red ones for 150 delivered and the black sport ones even cheaper.


----------



## NYrr496 (Sep 10, 2008)

Feedback Sports Sport Mechanic Repair Stand | eBay

Oops. Looks like the prices went up a little. I have the red one that's just below the Pro Elite and I saw it on there last week for 149.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 30, 2006)

tim_from_PA said:


> I'm too looking for a stand I can use for occasional work and cleaning my bike, i was thinking of getting the feedback sport mechanic stand, but then I stumbled on a used part tool PCS-4-1 for $150.
> 
> Is that too much stand for basic home use? and would I like the portability of the feedback more than the sturdier park tool?


Unless you plan on taking your stand on trips then I wouldn't worry about the portability too much. For me mine spends the warmer months setup for easy use. It is nice to be able to fold it up and put it away for ski season, but I'm sure I could find somewhere to put the Park stand if I had that instead. I would pick the Park stand over the Feedback Sport Mechanic (as long as the Park is in good shape).


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

hidperf said:


> I have no idea why it's $10k now. It was only $90 when I bought it.
> 
> Maybe I should put it up for sale and make a profit on it?


says $119 now. sometimes amazon shoots the prices way up to prevent people from ordering something, i think...maybe if the supply is questionable?


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

That Park Tool stand looks like **** compared to the Feedback stand . Dont get me wrong , i have park tools in my little shop for my bike but that stand compared to the feedback looks super lame and flimsy .


----------



## unicrown junkie (Nov 12, 2009)

I use a Park travel stand that was made back i the late 90s to early 2000s. A stand is a near req. for me, personally.

But other things like hanging a piece of rope from a tree or a inverted L shape beam out of wood or your choice of materials can do the job also.

Trying to work on a bike extensively w/o a stand is a hassle.The smaller thins like der. adjustments, brake adjust, they are so much easier when the bike is fixed and not flopping around.


----------



## hidperf (Jul 14, 2011)

NYrr496 said:


> That's pretty steep, ten grand for that stand... You coulda bought a whole crapload of frames and parts had you bought a 200 dollar stand.





bvibert said:


> Must be the Magnetic Tool Plate that makes it worth so much...





drwx said:


> says $119 now. sometimes amazon shoots the prices way up to prevent people from ordering something, i think...maybe if the supply is questionable?


Sounds reasonable. Maybe they had a price increase and the supplier wanted to change it before he lost money.

I put the new build on it and it works pretty good. I'll put it through it's paces this weekend and see how it does.


----------



## rickcin (Jul 16, 2010)

The Feedback Sports Pro Elite is Awesome ! I know it costs a little more but why spend less and then be unhappy with it.


----------

